# Free



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Pattern
http://marcelleetclo.com/cardigan


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you-just printed it.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it would look good without the belt as a loose vest over jeans........


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Actually I don't quite get it. The side seams are left open? I would think it could be knit all in one piece?


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Was anyone able to print this? I couldn't.


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd like the pattern but I can't print it or save it.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Rowesmary said:


> Actually I don't quite get it. The side seams are left open? I would think it could be knit all in one piece?


The last line says: Join side (38cm from the first row) and shoulders. I too think it could be knit in one piece by starting with the two separate fronts and then casting on 28 stitches between the two and knitting the back top down....


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I 'copy and pasted' the English part of the pattern.....that worked to print it......


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely, thanks.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> Thank you-just printed it.


Hi, I was wondering how did you print it, I have high lighted the pattern and tried to print, but it wont let me.

Di


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

gram26 said:


> I 'copy and pasted' the English part of the pattern.....that worked to print it......


I just tried this way, but it wont let me copy and/or paste

Di


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

How about 'select all', 'copy', 'paste', and then when you have pasted into your document, delete all but the directions.....will that work for those of you having problems?


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

It would not let me "copy and paste" when I used the mouse. My husband suggested I highlight it and then hold down the Ctrl button and the C button at the same time. That did it! It copied the text and the photo that were highlighted. Then, I used the mouse to paste and I have the complete instructions along with the picture of the sweater.
Good luck.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

klassey said:


> It would not let me "copy and paste" when I used the mouse. My husband suggested I highlight it and then hold down the Ctrl button and the C button at the same time. That did it! It copied the text and the photo that were highlighted. Then, I used the mouse to paste and I have the complete instructions along with the picture of the sweater.
> Good luck.


I have also tried this way as well , but it wont let me copy, paste, I have highlighted it but the mouse wont activate it

Di


----------



## peinture19. (Jan 4, 2013)

I highlighted all with the keyboard with ctrl and all (A) at the same time. Then used ctrl print (p) at the the same time. This way I was able to print it. Good luck


----------



## Multistitchual (Nov 27, 2013)

Try Ctrl A, Ctrl C then open up a blank word document, Ctrl V --then you should be able to print that.


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

I can't get the pattern, I've tried what all of you have suggested and it still doesn't work.

Going to try all the suggestions again and if I still can't get it then I'm not meant to have it.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

ogram said:


> I can't get the pattern, I've tried what all of you have suggested and it still doesn't work.
> 
> Going to try all the suggestions again and if I still can't get it then I'm not meant to have it.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Send me a pm with your emai and I will send it to you.

Ali


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> The last line says: Join side (38cm from the first row) and shoulders. I too think it could be knit in one piece by starting with the two separate fronts and then casting on 28 stitches between the two and knitting the back top down....


I love the idea you have mentioned about casting on 28 stitches and actually making it one piece, I was wondering what is the best way of casting on so many stitches neatly.

Di


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone can help me. I notice it is knitted on 7mm needles. I have checked online and the yarn is an 8 ply. Can you tell me whether any 8 ply would be ok to use, I dare not go and buy more as hubby cant get in the room now where I store the yarn.

Many thanks

Di


----------

